# Help with making my own fleece bag?



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Last night I was at Target and found some fleece blankets on clearance for a dollar, I wanted to get some to turn into a bag to carry Ryder around in. However, I SUCK at sewing and was wondering if there was anyway to make a "no sew" bag. I searched around a bit and found a lot of answers, but none seemed really specific. I kinda want to do a bag with straps, and I have no idea how to do that. I was thinking I could just make a simple "no sew" cuddle bag without the straps, then cut a couple straps and pin them on with a few saftey pins. Then they could be removable so Ryder could also just snuggle in the bag without the straps. Does any of this make sense? And does anyone have good advice on how to go about making a bag like this?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Honestly that sounds like a whole lot of work, lol. It would be so much simpler to cut the fabric into two pieces, turn it inside-out and just stitch 3 sides with a sewing machine. Flip it back right side out and voila! If you don't have a machine a family member must have one. Of if you are a student, how about asking the home-ec teacher


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickle said:


> Honestly that sounds like a whole lot of work, lol. It would be so much simpler to cut the fabric into two pieces, turn it inside-out and just stitch 3 sides with a sewing machine. Flip it back right side out and voila! If you don't have a machine a family member must have one. Of if you are a student, how about asking the home-ec teacher


Haha. I actually really like doing "no sew" ties. It's easy for me.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

If you want to make a bag for cuddle-time only (not one to just put in the cage), check this thread out
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11870&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=no+sew+bag

I'm not very crafty when it comes to sewing either, but this is definitely a project that I could do.

Also - you could use the fleece blankies you bought for the cage, and just order a snuggle bag from someone. I got mine from the member SweetTea and it is so well made and worth the small price I paid for it.  
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sweet-Tea ... 9505045786


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> If you want to make a bag for cuddle-time only (not one to just put in the cage), check this thread out
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11870&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=no+sew+bag
> 
> I'm not very crafty when it comes to sewing either, but this is definitely a project that I could do.
> ...


Oh my gosh. Your bag is precious! Such a neat idea and better than anything I would have come up with on my own. I'm definitely going to get those blankets TONIGHT! I'm thinking I might make some straps to tie on to make it more into a small "carrying" bag. And I probably won't put the extra straps of fleece in as my small brain got confused reading about it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

So, I did end up making the bag last night and figured out how to do the scraps in the bottom. I added a strap of ribbon to carry it around my neck, too.  I'm very pleased and will post pictures soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad it worked out for you.  

I'm really intimidated by sewing projects, but I thought this one looked like something that sewing-simpletons could handle.


----------

